
Sunset District house receives 18 offers, goes for half-million over asking - kyleblarson
http://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/S-F-real-estate-over-bidding-Outer-Sunset-25th-Av-11102327.php
======
ajoy
Even more insane : [http://sf.curbed.com/2017/4/26/15439048/silicon-valley-
teard...](http://sf.curbed.com/2017/4/26/15439048/silicon-valley-teardown-
sold-home-house)

